# Frost and light freeze on the way in my neck of the woods...help me save bush



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 28, 2009)

I spent a few moments reading the sticky about frost. I have a feeling I am going to get hit 33-40 temps at night very soon. I just wanted to ask the experts whats the absolute best way to cover and save my plants. Bringing them indoors is out of the question unfortunately.

PNW high desert freezes can be tough and fast hitting


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Aug 28, 2009)

Do you have a financial budget?

Can you invest in heaters and heat-projecting lights like MH?

Can you consider some of those NASA/ARMY-SURPLUS shiny space-age heat reflecting blankets?  Would such give away position of your plants?

When all else fails --- > PRAY!!


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 28, 2009)

I do have a financial budget although it isnt unlimited. I was thinking a big cardboard box staked into the ground? Space age heat reflecting would give it away

I dont want to just buy plastic sheeting to throw over them...scared to damage the growth although they are pretty stout now


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow man it looks like you have a short grow season.  Hopefully I still have six weeks left in my area.


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah, you must be in high elevations or northern lattitudes, cuz I'm in Ohio and I expect at least another Month or so before cold temps hit


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 28, 2009)

Grow season isnt short at all here, although I did plant a tad late in June. Basically around Sept/Oct...freezes and frost are unpredictable...temps in the daytime will hit high 80's and 90's...nighttime temps drop due to no cloud cover.

Supposedly I am just looking at 40 degrees give or take at night. Just concerned as an amateur


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 28, 2009)

you must be high up or in northern Canada,
Im not trying to guess your location

Im in southern Canada near the border and i wont see frost for 1.5-2 months
late october to esrly November


----------



## meds4me (Aug 28, 2009)

pvc piping and fittings to create a "cover" from poly plastic and pvc pipe. cheap and breaks down for easy moving...add a "camo" pattern over the top to break up the "shilouette" sp?


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 28, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> pvc piping and fittings to create a "cover" from poly plastic and pvc pipe. cheap and breaks down for easy moving...add a "camo" pattern over the top to break up the "shilouette" sp?



Brother, you straight rock! Awesome idea!!!!


----------



## Old Bud (Aug 28, 2009)

I am in Eastern Canada and there is risk of frost tonite. Am I worried? No. In my experience cool nights and warm sunny days makes for big buds. What scares me in the fall is damp conditions and the dreaded bud-rot.
 If your plants are situated so that the morning sun does not hit them until the leaves have thawed out they will not be damaged, damage occurs when the sun hits frozen leaves and causes tissue damage.


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Aug 28, 2009)

Cool...yeah, sun doesnt hit my plants till about 8:30 am with a 6 am sunrise.

I just want to be sure. Again first amateur outdoor grow and it is outrageous....dont wanna lose it


Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2009)

Old Bud said:
			
		

> If your plants are situated so that the morning sun does not hit them until the leaves have thawed out they will not be damaged, damage occurs when the sun hits frozen leaves and causes tissue damage.


 
I did not know that.  Interesting.

I say go with the PVC tent thing.  I am gonna have something like that going.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 28, 2009)

I didn't know that either. That explains last year's late sativa. Had some leaf damage and some were fine. Likely the survivors got shade early?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 28, 2009)

Geez, Spliffy, do you live in Alaska?  Do you see the northern lights up there?  I'll bet that's a treat - the aurora and a bong


----------



## mountain man (Aug 30, 2009)

I have had consistantly cold nights for several weeks. Tonight will be 38. That ain't nothing...... its not even cold yet. And the 36 to 40 degree nights are nothing. The plants like this weather and pour it on to finish. i love watching it all happen.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 30, 2009)

Spliffy McWeedyCakes said:
			
		

> I spent a few moments reading the sticky about frost. I have a feeling I am going to get hit 33-40 temps at night very soon. I just wanted to ask the experts whats the absolute best way to cover and save my plants. Bringing them indoors is out of the question unfortunately.
> 
> PNW high desert freezes can be tough and fast hitting


Hello spliffy i would just like to throw something out there ! People around here use some kind of netting ( anti frost ) that they throw over the Mango trees but we are'nt growing mango's are we !  Just a thought ! Take care !


----------



## meds4me (Sep 4, 2009)

when i guerilla grew i had spray painted some plastic up and $20 worth of 1" pvc and could break it down for storage in a couple minutes. I agree 'bout the nite temps as they help in "hardin" up them buds. But here in the desert when it starts to whip ( wind ) up I use my g.friends ol panty hose to tie things up ~


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2009)

How large are your plants?  Can you just throw large garbage bags over them.  For light frosts, all you have to do is cover the plant.  I live in one of those places where we can get surprise early frosts.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 4, 2009)

just be careful with what you use to cover your girls during a frost. last year, i covered one of mine with a huge plastic garbage can. when i removed it the next morning, the top cola, and a few side colas were froze to the side of the plastic can. . when i removed it, the buds were tore from my girl. ...

i hate when this happens...

i've seen here on site, alot of members will use bamboo sticks, and lg plastic garbage bags. again, be careful when you remove it...Irish...


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 4, 2009)

Try those giant tomatoe cages.
but you have to put them on when plant is only a foot tall.


----------



## Spliffy McWeedyCakes (Sep 5, 2009)

My girl is so damn bushy, I couldnt get a lawn sized garbage bag around her

I planted late like I said and she just started to flower days ago....I hope she can withstand 8 more weeks. I am really worried about the wind lately....I sit and watch her just take a brutal beating with the high desert wind....20 mph plus gusts all day long

Do my best and keep you all posted


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 5, 2009)

I have the same problem,i'm in the mountains in the NE.I have some huge sativas (the biggest is almost 14')that are not budding for sh*t.I am thinking of bending them over and building a small greenhouse if I have to.It is going to be difficult as the trees lose their foliage.we'll see
Good Luck Man
Stay Cool


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 5, 2009)

I live in one of the coldest areas in the continental US and won't have an issue with frost for another two weeks or so. I sure am happy with my conditions right meow... I'll feel your pain soon enough though as my babies are in aloe lying area.


----------

